# A Elbereth Gilthoniel - Short film



## darkraider (Feb 21, 2015)

So this is a short filmthat I just created and it's sort of my interpretation of Tolkien's beautifulpoem. Feedback appreciated! 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tNM7Y7w--eQ


----------



## Halasían (Mar 12, 2015)

Good job!


----------



## Julia123 (Sep 19, 2015)

Very awesome video, I love it.


----------

